# incision and drainage of pustule



## gramma Kimberly (Jun 30, 2010)

The physician poked a pustule on the shin with a needle and there was a small amount of purulent drainage. I want to use 10060 and another coder says to use 10140. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 1, 2010)

*Neither*

What you describe does not meet the requirements for I&D.  Just code the E/M.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## gramma Kimberly (Jul 6, 2010)

Tessa, 

Thank you for your response. The facility where I work requires the physician and facility coder to match.  I do not always agree and do not ever win the argument. 

Kimberly


----------

